
The tel URI for telephone numbers - soundsop
http://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc/rfc3966.txt
======
jws
A random RFC with no commentary? I wonder if this is the hacker community
equivalent of tossing peanuts to squirrels.

~~~
qwph
RFC 1149 is one of my personal favourites...

<http://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc/rfc1149.txt>

